# Jon Moxley on Wade Keller's podcast (2-part, 2.5h interview)



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

going to wait for cliff notes on this one before seeing if it's worth my time to listen to the whole thing.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Among the 100’s of Wrestling “news” broken this year, only 1 of them has been legit breaking news.

That’s Wade Keller breaking this one.

Easily the least dishonest dirtsheet writer IMO


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

The title says part 2 but this is part one.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I'll take Wade Keller over Sean Sapp any day.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Skip the first 11 minutes guys. It's one ungodly long intro...


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> I'll take Wade Keller over Sean Sapp any day.


I like Sean's post shows but he is a terrible interviewer who comes across as star struck. His recent short interview with Sean Waltman was painful to watch.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

(since I'm a lazy fuck) ripped straight from Reddit



Says the Jericho podcast was incredibly cathartic and he was doing the podcast, in his head, "for months". Always knew he'd come to Jericho with it.
He felt a need to "shine a spotlight" on what goes on backstage [at WWE]. Fans think they know, people (like Keller) think they know- but they don't really know.
Cut the post-DoN "paradigm shift" promo in one take. No writers needed, no approval needed. Told Cody to have a camera waiting for him when he got backstage. Cut three promos (one of which hasn't aired yet) post-DoN in less than 10 minutes. Said he felt like he accomplished more in those 10 minutes than his entire time in WWE.
Confirms he's gone "off script" before. Said he had Vince chasing him down the hallway one week in Atlanta to yell at him for going off script. Says he didn't do it often (even though, during the final few months, he knew he could get away with it) because he was afraid a writer or producer would get fired.
Says the wrestlers aren't afraid of losing their jobs- they know they have job security. The writers and producers, however, fear for their jobs. Creates "a weird dynamic" between wrestlers and writers.
Says "writers" shouldn't exist in wrestling. Their job shouldn't exist in wrestling because no one knows the characters better than the wrestlers themselves.
Feels his biggest weapon is the fact "he can talk", and that was immediately taken away when he got to the WWE.
Says, today, guys like Dusty Rhodes and Roddy Piper wouldn't have gotten the chance to sound better on the mic than Baron Corbin because of the way everyone is scripted. Everyone is on an even playing field. Says if Austin, in his prime, came into WWE in 2019 we wouldn't have "Austin: 316".
Jon says that every performer is different in WWE. Says not everybody feels the way he does. Says they know how to book people strong "when they want to book people strong". There are probably a lot of people who are very happy. And there are probably people that feel like him.
Vince "is the problem" where the product is concerned. Verbatim- "I mean, everyone seems to like NXT. And what's the key ingredient that's missing? Vinny". Suggests they let Hunter run things for a month and see what happens.
An example of Vince changing things in a positive way: Jon wanted to take a pair of pliers and try and rip Seth's tongue out during their Summerslam match in 2014. Vince suggested that Jon curb stomp Seth instead. And both of them [Seth/Jon] had a light bulb moment and were like "he pulled one out of his hat, he's still a genius".
Said he always tried to give Vince the benefit of the doubt because "he created wrestling" but he didn't see a lot of that genius in his final few months. "In 2019, I don't think he knows what the f*** is going on".
Thinks HHH has what it takes to take the reigns from Vince- "who else is there?". He's a much better option [between Vince and HHH].
Says it wouldn't be a "free for all" under Hunter, but "maybe it would be better". Says Hunter is more open and collaborative.
Says he was the mouthpiece for the Shield because he was the most comfortable talking.
When he first got to WWE main roster, he assumed that the scripts were "a suggestion". Says he felt like he'd made a horrible mistake when he realized the had to read exactly what was on the script.
Says he still remembers doing his first in-ring promo as the Shield. They got backstage after the promo, all hyped up and adrenaline running and, once the dust settled, they all realized that none of them understood what they had just said in the ring.
Said he thought the pre-Summerslam 2017 storyline between him and Seth was "pretty good stuff", even though it was entirely scripted.
Says (before the Shield was officially in the works), he was supposed to debut and work with Mick Foley (they had even started working together on social media). It turned out that Foley was injured and could never get cleared to wrestle- so it never happened. In his mind, at the time, he thought it was going to be the greatest angle of all-time. He didn't know he would've been given a script and, when he found out, he knew he would've reacted poorly because of how excited he was (and subsequently they would've labelled him as having a bad attitude). Says he's glad it never happened that way.
Jon/Dean says Vince believes you have to "tell a story" in the ring. He doesn't care about the moves or "wrestling" wrestling. He needs a story. Working over the leg etc. "You wouldn't believe some of the stuff he just buries and the people he rides so hard".
Says Vince is "always what he's been" but the world around him has changed.
3 hours of RAW "dilutes" the product. When it's all produced and all looks the same, it gets diluted. Says he doesn't know how they fill 3 hours of RAW every week.
"They retread the same matches over and over. Some guys just don't ever get used". But the guys that get used, are "over-used" and they retread the same matches over and over. So you see a PPV calibre match- but three weeks in a row. Said a lot of the top stars would prefer to give somebody else a shot, rather than wrestle the same opponent three weeks in a row. Mentioned Tyler Breeze, Chad Gable and Apollo Crews as talent that doesn't get used, but should be used instead of seeing "Dean Ambrose vs Drew McIntyre" three weeks in a row.
He remembers the sufferin' succotash day. "Do you think [Roman] wanted to say that?". Says Roman went into Vince's office after receiving the script. Roman asked Jon/Dean after he came out of Vince's office "is there a cool way to say it?".
Says he's glad he's friends with Roman, or he'd "resent the hell out of him". Says there were plenty of times he felt he had a stronger connection with the fans than [Roman] did- but he was his best friend.
Assumed they canned the Nia Jax angle because of the press release and the fact the fans would know he was leaving (and subsequently why he believed it was happening).
Said he was worried how he was going to deal with being in an angle where he's throwing punches at a woman when his "Feminist hero wife" was on commentary.
Says it got "awkward" towards the end. They kept making him come out and say "goodbye to the crowd". Said it was strange because he knew where he was going to go (but nobody else knew), so "he didn't know what to say to the crowds". Says he remembers one of his goodbyes, just putting his head on Roman's shoulder and saying to him "this is getting awkward, dude".
On the night after Mania RAW, Michael Hayes told him to go out and say goodbye to the crowd. In his mind, he was thinking- "I'm not saying goodbye to them, I'm saying goodbye to you. This is the night after Mania crowd, half of them (if not more) are probably going to be at Double or Nothing."


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

> On the night after Mania RAW, Michael Hayes told him to go out and say goodbye to the crowd. In his mind, he was thinking- "I'm not saying goodbye to them, I'm saying goodbye to you. This is the night after Mania crowd, half of them (if not more) are probably going to be at Double or Nothing."


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX7wtNOkuHo


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Vince is going to start adding non disclosure clause asap.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

As a long time WWE Mark this is still a glorious read. The WWE has been useless for a good few years.

I didn't like Ambrose as a character at all but to see Mox go in hard on vince.

:swanson

MWWEGA


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

HHH might be slightly better than Vince in 2019. I am beginning to feel HHH is secretly plotting the destruction of Vince. I mean other than HHH, Vince is still the only guy passionate about the company. The reigns will be passed to HHH soon but an event like XFL failing and AEW gaining prominence will definitely break Vince down.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> Vince is going to start adding non disclosure clause asap.


Wouldn't surprise me, those Punk and Moxley interviews don't shine a great light on him or the creative team really do they. I agree with Moxley writers shouldn't be in wrestling. Reading scripts and showing no personality isn't going to get talent over. They are just going to sound the same. It won't change sadly as it's pretty much set in stone in WWE to have writers.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Talks about Brock Lesnar and their match in the second part apparently.

:mark:


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

God I love this man.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)

Genking48 said:


> (since I'm a lazy fuck) ripped straight from Reddit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't mad at this. Wrestling is more than just wrestling. The story could make a match feel better than it was. But this era only cares about work rate and who can do the most cool moves


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Loved the Michael Hayes part. :lol


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

so the moxley -"Talk shit about WWE" - tour continues.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

MJF said:


> Talks about Brock Lesnar and their match in the second part apparently.
> 
> :mark:


When is that up?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> When is that up?


Tomorrow


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Fella needs to remember his wife still works for Vince and WWE. Unless she wants out as well, or wants a lawsuit or eve just social media outcry if she's punished for things her husband is saying. 

Interesting no mention of Kevin Dunn in any of these so far.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Genking48 said:


> (since I'm a lazy fuck) ripped straight from Reddit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Savage.

These Moxley interviews have been pure comfort.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Fella needs to remember his wife still works for Vince and WWE. Unless she wants out as well, or wants a lawsuit or eve just social media outcry if she's punished for things her husband is saying.
> 
> Interesting no mention of Kevin Dunn in any of these so far.


 if they fire her I am sure she wojt have any problem being hired back by like ESPN or something else


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

That ESPN offer was five years ago now - 29yo vs 34yo matters for ESPN.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Jon is laying it thick on the WWE company and rightfully so. *_


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

MJF said:


> Talks about Brock Lesnar and their match in the second part apparently.
> 
> :mark:


:brock4

Oh, here we go.

:brock4

It's great Mox is being this open and honest about all the shit they have to put up with.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really can't wait to hear what he says about Brock in the next part if he does speak about it. I'm still mad about that fucking match and it was 3 years ago, so I'm eager to hear him tear Brock to pieces :lol My fave wrestler dissing the hell out of my least fave wrestler? Bring it on LOL.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The Brock Mania match should be interesting to see how he responds.

:boombrock


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

Feeling bad for the writers listening to this


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

I wouldn't say he'll never be at wrestlemania again.

For all of Vince's faults - the one thing he's always been absolutely fantastic at is letting bygones be bygones and doing business again with people you didn't think he would, if it makes sense. 

If Ambrose is successful enough and if things in WWE change in the next few years - there's absolutely no reason he couldn't go back. 

I've read the cliffnotes of both interviews (Jericho, and now this one) - and despite everything Ambrose (or do I say Moxley now?) says - he never seems to come across as underhanded, or vindictive. He was just completely fed up and is sharing his thoughts on how things were. He doesn't seem to wish any of them harm. He even says he respects/respected Vince and think's he's a genius - he just think he 'doesn't have it anymore'. Others have said and done waaaaaay worst towards Vince before.

I'm sure Vince/HHH & co are irked at being ousted and at having some of the dynamics backstage put on the map publicly for all to see - but beyond that I don't think think it's all that bad that the relationship between Moxley and WWE couldn't be salvaged in the future.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Fella needs to remember his wife still works for Vince and WWE. Unless she wants out as well, or wants a lawsuit or eve just social media outcry if she's punished for things her husband is saying.
> 
> Interesting no mention of Kevin Dunn in any of these so far.


To be fair, she won't be without unemployed if they do let her go. They near lost her to ESPN she was that in demand. And I'm sure she have other offers too from non wrestling companies, she was in demand before WWE and be in demand after it. You forget how much they value her, no matter if she was Moxley's wife or not.

No one ever complains about Dunn unless it's a person who worked as a agent as he's always in the production truck.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Bobholly39 said:


> I wouldn't say he'll never be at wrestlemania again.
> 
> For all of Vince's faults - the one thing he's always been absolutely fantastic at is letting bygones be bygones and doing business again with people you didn't think he would, if it makes sense.
> 
> ...


Why would HHH be upset, he got put over huge on this. I'm sure he's as pissed as the talent, just look at his booking in NXT. The man knows how to book a wrestling show. 

I don't think a case of him not been invited back to WWE (they will so badly want him just for a Shield reunion alone) I think it's a case of him not wanting to go back.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

> Says he's glad he's friends with Roman, or he'd "resent the hell out of him". Says there were plenty of times he felt he had a stronger connection with the fans than [Roman] did- but he was his best friend.


If one of Reign's closest friends feels that way then God only knows what the rest really think.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Notes for tomorrow's episode.

The story behind the videos he has produced on Twitter and the excitement he feels being an artist in control again and collaborating with colleagues...

-On people's skepticism that "by the boys, for the boys" will never work in AEW because there's too many cooks in the kitchen...

Producers he really respected and liked in WWE

relationship with Cody behind the scenes on creative matters and how it contrasts to his WWE experience... . 

-His amazement that top writers on WWE don't go insane working in that system...

how The Shield return was handled Summerslam weekend 

Details on his frustration last year and details on how it originally was supposed to play out and who derailed it at last second..

Tons of details told for the first time ever, on his WrestleMania frustrations the year he wrestled Brock Lesnar...

The awkward Stone Cold Podcast on WWE Network, finally explained in (agonizing) detail., 

-Did he hesitate to sign another "corporate contract" with AEW so soon after being free * from his WWE contact?... -

What the greatest moment of his career was so far... -

What did he think watching back at his entrance at Double or Nothing.. -

His reluctance to dive head first into social media like most wrestlers... 

PPV payoff structure under the WWE Network and strong thoughts about WWE's way of - scheduling house shows in this era.. "

-Why he thinks WWE will soon have to start paying wrestlers more money, and its not (just) because of AEW as competition. And more


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

MY FUCKING GOD SO MUCH TO LISTEN TO :mark: :mark: :mark: wowowow thank god it's weekend. :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

IDGAF Moxley is best Moxley


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

> Cut the post-DoN "paradigm shift" promo in one take. No writers needed, no approval needed. Told Cody to have a camera waiting for him when he got backstage. Cut three promos (one of which hasn't aired yet) post-DoN in less than 10 minutes. Said he felt like he accomplished more in those 10 minutes than his entire time in WWE.


And this is why AEW will be a way more entertaining product than WWE. No shackles on the talent.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Man has nothing to lose. Even if he goes back to WWE they can't book him any worse than what they did. There is a certain power that comes with not having to worry about your financial situation.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)




----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Can't wait to see him face guys like Jimmy Havoc and tear the roof off. There is no incentive for him to go back to that sterile environment.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

JON MOXLEY BURIES THE UNIVERSE


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

He posted another interesting interview on his Twitter, this time he makes a very interesting comment about hhh whipping out the indies and compare it to Vince murdering the territories. He actually admits it makes it difficult for them to recruit but that the indy is getting back in form tho. 
I guess him Dustin and penta doing indy shows is maybe a way to recruit? 
Anyway there is a big comment to make about hhh building nxt the way he is doing it. ( when you see what happens to the nxt talent afterwards in the main roster, it's a waste.)


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

What the hell was going on in the background the whole time :lmao :lmao :lmao
Sounded like somebody was dropping stuff constantly or Renee giving him a blowjob the whole time.

"I wanna ask about Vince, you talked about your dealings with him, how..."
*RUMBLE RUMBLE*
"...how did that.... relationship with him developed..."
*RUMBLE FART RUMBLE*
"...and and.. and ... evolve or devolve and change over time."


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

He sounds Gail Kim bitter.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Lord Trigon said:


> He sounds Gail Kim bitter.


You would be too if you had to work with a fucking potted plant for months on end.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Beatles123 said:


> You would be too if you hate to work with a fucking potted plant for months on end.


Was making a gag, it didn't land. My bad, too wasted.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I think there is space for writers in pro-wrestling. Good writers lead to good stories and character development. However, not like normal hollywood storywriting. Characters should be decided by the wrestlers themselves and they should play a major part in developing storylines and deciding character development.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

In njpw , they give the talent bullet points they need to reach and the talents themselves write everything around it. It's so fucking great and make the talent so damn happy. I dont understand why anyone wouldn't want that


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Women to make history again on Monday as Renee Young becomes the first female member of the Vince McMahon Kiss My Ass Club!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lord Trigon said:


> He sounds Gail Kim bitter.


its not bitter when what he is saying is true


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

YoUAiNtWoRtHiT said:


> I ain't mad at this. Wrestling is more than just wrestling. The story could make a match feel better than it was. But this era only cares about work rate and who can do the most cool moves


You hit the nail on the hard, it's also why NXT is so good, every NXT Takeover, most matches on the card tell their own story. I don't get why Moxley is acting like telling a story is a bad thing in a match...


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

imagine if people gave this much of a shit about construction workers lol. good on mox for getting out of wwe, i can agree with a lot of what he said about being unhappy with his direction. he didn't like it, so he left.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Lord Trigon said:


> He sounds Gail Kim bitter.


_*He has a right to say all of this which is true and many ex talents have said this over the last few decades. Know what the term bitter in this context really means. *_


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

He's not being bitter at all, he is coming across as mature and professional.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

He sounds bitter? That's the new thing to call facts now? People never seize to disappoint with their ignorance.

He could have gone way harder on them and still be justified in doing so, he highlights the problem in great detail and objectively, then gives his own input on how it felt. He was bitter and depressed while working there, it's pretty obvious as to why. He doesn't sound bitter, he sound relieved to finally get to let people in on everything that has been going on and is going on behind the scenes and that he won't have to deal with it anymore. His character was treated like a more functional version of Eugene which is an absolute joke, he has a right to be bitter, yet he's not. If WWE was actually productive and took constructive criticism to heart, which is what a lot of this is about, they would fix their shit, but the problem is that shit is 1 massive dump in with all the power sitting in 1 chair and he is completely out of touch with reality AND WWE

He should have brought up how every single call up from NXT has been completely wasted on the main roster, but I guess he wasn't really that much in the midst of that, but just look at the facts:

Nakamura, Rusev, Ascension, KO, Sami Zayn, Neville, Ricochet and the list goes on and on


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Will be interesting to hear what he says about the Brock match because it could draw Heyman out into a war of words. Heyman has already buried Moxley before in a Q&A appearance about his match with Lesnar.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Nothing he's said since leaving is the least bit surprising. WWE sounds depressing for all involved. That includes tippy top talent like Reigns.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Swindle said:


> Nothing he's said since leaving is the least bit surprising. WWE sounds depressing for all involved. That includes tippy top talent like Reigns.


Well, he did say that not everyone is unhappy. Some are ok with the current system, some feel like he does. 

The biggest problem here, besides everybody being micromanaged, is that nobody can ever break out from the rest because they're _all_ hamstrung by this system. We'll never know who the next Austin or Foley might be with everybody stuck to verbatim scripts and heavy-handed character development. That is just anti-everything that made wrestling popular in the first place.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lord Trigon said:


> He sounds Gail Kim bitter.


keep making statements like this and you will lose credibility soon.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I guess "bitter" is the new word for people who are "blunt" or "honest". :eyeroll

I saw his words about HHH, the NXT system, and the indy scourage and he's one hundred percent right. It's the same reason why I can't stand NXT at its current form (sans some Takeovers). It's too bland and watered down when you have all this indy/international talent but they don't grow exponentially or are taught one style that by the time they are called up by the main roster, you add bad booking and horrible writing and they don't stand a chance.

FCW did it better.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

To anyone saying he sounds bitter, how?

To me listening to all of these interviews I hear a guy is extremely grateful for his time in WWE but was fed up and wanted to do something different, try to change things, and be his own man.

And there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Part 2 is out 
Basically he proposed a shit lot of idea , some of them even Lesnar found them cool but wwe management ( the bookers not even Vince) thought it wasnt cool 
Another big spot of the match, Lesnar said it was cool and he texted Vince to proposed the idea and Vince literally replied with "maybe <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />" <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> 
As for the stone cold podcast it wasnt Steve's fault, he said he told the producers not to talk about his childhood in the thing because he doesnt want. But the producer still included the idea in the interview anyway which gave this weird moment , since stone cold thought he was ok with it. 
In other words, wwe is fucked up.
He says his character will be a tweener.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

When people call someone like Bret Hart bitter, the word loses the meaning. There is nothing wrong with bitterness. Everyone has a right to air their grievances. And Moxley's stuff is something that has far more legitimacy than just someone being upset. Clowns just upset that it tars the WWE the wrong way.

Looking forward to seeing the cliffnotes of the second part.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

brett hart has the right to be bitter towards them tho......Shawn Micheal screwed over people for years without any kind of punishment and then you had the Montreal thing..


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Only wrestling marks will call a wrestler out for being bitter towards their former boss. Every other job in the world it is perfectly acceptable to hate your former (or current) boss, but for some reason there has always been a chunk of wrestling marks that believe you should be thankful and lick Vince's shoes for ever hiring you. Vince is the biggest reason wrestling has been shit for nearly 20 years and he deserves to be torn apart and exposed by Jon and hopefully more wrestlers leave and do the same in the coming months when more contracts start expiring.

Vince is such a petty fuck that he wanted to have Jon get squashed by Nia on his way out. But Mox is the one who should be thankful to him? Fuck outta here...


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

patpat said:


> brett hart has the right to be bitter towards them tho......Shawn Micheal screwed over people for years without any kind of punishment and then you had the Montreal thing..


You are misunderstanding me. Bret Hart has always been categorised by WWE fans as bitter. I'm just saying that when people called him bitter, the term lost all meaning because he is the definition of someone who has every right to feel that way.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I know the notes are out but anyone actually has the audio for part 2, yet?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WINNING said:


> I know the notes are out but anyone actually has the audio for part 2, yet?


Should be released tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> _*He has a right to say all of this which is true and many ex talents have said this over the last few decades. Know what the term bitter in this context really means. *_





The One said:


> keep making statements like this and you will lose credibility soon.


Omg please lighten up WF I was merely cracking wise to amuse myself at 4am, Dean has every right to feel angry about this company's gross apathy/incompetence and the effect it had on his career... As does Gail. 

Nice to know I have credibility though, that's news to me. Thanks!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Where can we find part 2 if we're not a premium member?


----------



## Lucasade (Feb 8, 2009)

Here's another reddit cut and paste job for part 2:

-He feels like Hayes and Noble are two of the producers who know what they're doing and loves the creative and freedom in AEW

-There's writers that have amazing ideas but don't go to Vince because they know it'll be shot down

-SummerSlam was supposed to end with Shield interrupting Strowmans cash in and it was Brocks idea to change it and that's why it happened the next night. He described it as Brock shooting it down and people just standing there not saying anything, said the writers worked hard on coming up with an epic ending for SummerSlam but instead it ended with Roman winning and Strowman looking like an idiot.

-There was no effort to the Brock build up, he tried to get them to go with it and even got in Brocks face which was all unscripted

-He was excited for the match but hated the build up because it was so goofy and he wouldn't be able to do anything, he pitched everything and he was ignored. He felt Brock only saw him being in the ring was good enough.

-He talks carrying a red wagon the week before and how stupid it was and tried to talk to Brock and wanted to try to work with him to set up shit and Lesnar told him don't worry about it

-They didn't even rehearse the match, Brock didn't get in town until the night before WM

-He pitched an ending where Brock would throw him in thumb tacks and as Brock was choking him out he'd flip him off and he texted Vince the idea, who replied "maybe "

-He also in the weeks leading up wanted to lock people in ankle locks to seem like he was studying Brocks fights

-Brock didn't show up until three hours before the show and they only talked about the match until the second match of the show

-He said his match wasn't important and they didn't care about him

-Brock didn't care about stealing the show and Ambrose felt they easily could have, also said Lesnar didn't show up to the arena until a few hours before the show and they didn't discuss the match for the first time until the second match of the show was going on despite Ambrose trying to talk to him, says Brock told him "don't worry"

-He pitched an idea where he sprayed Brock in the eye with pepper spray and he'd beat Brock with weapons, then Brock would do his comeback and win, Brock liked it but producers said it was bad.

-he pitched basically the same angle Lesnar and Orton did at SummerSlam 2016 where Brock would elbow him into unconsciousness but they shot it down

-in the Austin interview, he didn't want to talk about his childhood and Austin said something that pissed him off and he mentally shut down but he loves Austin and wants to be on his podcast

-Says Austin didn't understand the shit they have to go through now and how it's not like it was when he was there

-He said a producer who did the interview asked him what kind of shit he wants to talk about on it and he said he did not want to dig up his childhood and they still did it. He doesn't blame Austin, more so the producer.

-Goes on to praise AEWs creative process and how smooth it is, says he may take his character in a tweener direction and used Cody as an example

-Says WWE needs to readjust their pay scale and schedule, says house shows don't make the company the big money like it used to and it's the TV deals that does. Talent don't get pay from them.

-Says though the schedule wasn't why he left, he feels it was still rough and during his title run he was physically and mentally shot.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Imagine all these guys growing up as WWE fans, dreaming to wrestle for WWE to live the dream... only to realize how toxic and shitty it is.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

i'm at least glad that mox is working for a company that will give him a chance to be creative & let him do what he does best.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Imagine all these guys growing up as WWE fans, dreaming to wrestle for WWE to live the dream... only to realize how toxic and shitty it is.


Now they have shoot interviews from Moxley and Punk warning them it's not all that great. But most of them will still go cause "It could be different for me" and for most they don't care for anything creative just about making the most money they can before their bodies give out on them. 

Most will still go there, and I'm sure most won't.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I've been saying this for a while now but with an upstart AEW, an emerging NJPW, and a resurging IMPACT, you would have to be very shortsighted or motivated by money/security (which is fine) to sign/re-sign a 3-5 year long term contract with WWE, especially if you are looking to leave or you're sick of your placement in the company.

You'll still have people go to WWE obviously but now with AEW being another alternative (and a mainstream one at that), the import of talent with WWE will be less than usual.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The biggest takeaway for me is that I´d love to know how long Reigns has left on his contract. From the interviews it sounds Reigns is often not happy with the direction of his character either. 

I never knew him and Ambrose were this close. Surely they must have talked about the option of working for AEW together as the New Outsiders. I actually think Reigns is more likely to leave than Rollins. Either way making Reigns such an unstoppable monster will now cost Vince big time, cause either AEW gets to cash in the heel card or Reigns will make Vince bleed out of every hole to re-new that contract. Lesnar´s deal will look like peanuts.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> The biggest takeaway for me is that I´d love to know how long Reigns has left on his contract. From the interviews it sounds Reigns is often not happy with the direction of his character either.
> 
> I never knew him and Ambrose were this close. Surely they must have talked about the option of working for AEW together as the New Outsiders. I actually think Reigns is more likely to leave than Rollins. Either way making Reigns such an unstoppable monster will now cost Vince big time, cause either AEW gets to cash in the heel card or Reigns will make Vince bleed out of every hole to re-new that contract. Lesnar´s deal will look like peanuts.


Reigns is a WWE guy through and through, I don't see him leaving. If he does that will be a shock.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

looper007 said:


> zkorejo said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine all these guys growing up as WWE fans, dreaming to wrestle for WWE to live the dream... only to realize how toxic and shitty it is.
> ...


 this, I can understand not going to impact or Roh because of their bad reputation and shit like never coming back from commercial. But with two of the biggest name of our generation, anyone going the same path cant be taken in pity by me anymore.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

ellthom said:


> ElTerrible said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest takeaway for me is that I´d love to know how long Reigns has left on his contract. From the interviews it sounds Reigns is often not happy with the direction of his character either.
> ...


 Y2j was supposed to be one too, remember? 
It would be shocking , but the dude has enough money to live for the rest of his life without working. Not thinking it will happen tho


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Moxley didn't even need to win the Brock match, just look good. He's supposed to be this violent insane lunatic, well run with that. Have him take ungodly amounts of punishment from Brock and keep getting up. Have Brock act like he's shocked that he cannot put Dean away. Dean gets some good shots in on Brock along the way as well.

And in the end Brock has to do something drastic to finally pin him, or maybe he just loses it and beats on Dean so bad that the ref has to finally stop the match, etc.

Both guys looks good, it could have been awesome. But nope, we got an underwhelming fart of a match instead.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

patpat said:


> Y2j was supposed to be one too, remember?
> It would be shocking , but the dude has enough money to live for the rest of his life without working. Not thinking it will happen tho


Well technically I wasnt really that shocked about Jericho especially after they let him appear in Japan and especially at his age.

Roman is still very young and to WWE has more room to grow and is being planted as WWE's top guy. Jericho was never in that position. That's why it;s more shocking to me if Roman left.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Did he talk about Seth yet?


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

if somebody has a link for part 2 can you post it here? Im not giving Keller 10 dollars or whatever the price is for piece of audio and never coming back to his site again. Ill rather never hear it than pay.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Part two should be up for free this afternoon or evening. That’s what he said at the very end of part 1.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Asuka842 said:


> Moxley didn't even need to win the Brock match, just look good. He's supposed to be this violent insane lunatic, well run with that. Have him take ungodly amounts of punishment from Brock and keep getting up. Have Brock act like he's shocked that he cannot put Dean away. Dean gets some good shots in on Brock along the way as well.
> 
> And in the end Brock has to do something drastic to finally pin him, or maybe he just loses it and beats on Dean so bad that the ref has to finally stop the match, etc.
> 
> Both guys looks good, it could have been awesome. But nope, we got an underwhelming fart of a match instead.


This, so very much. Brock has been booked so strong that you could honestly make a star by just forcing him to a 15 minute match where the new guy ultimately loses in decisive fashion.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Part two should be up for free this afternoon or evening. That’s what he said at the very end of part 1.


Still not up yet... :sasha3


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Patiently waiting...


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I slightly disagree with him on a couple of things, slightly.

-I do feel like there's a place for writers in wrestling. Just, not how WWE uses them these days.

-While I'm sure that Triple H could run tag teams better than Vince, and most likely men better than Vince, seeing how the NXT Women's Division has been since, well at least the end of Asuka's title reign, I'm not so sure about the Women now. He and Vince seem to share certain problems in that regard.


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

Good interview but my god, that fucking intro was horrible!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

WHERE IS THE LINK! :hutz


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

its on Kellers spreaker. downloading it right now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

https://www.spreaker.com/show/wkpwp

Yeah, it's here.

:mark:


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Please tell me he doesn't have one of those obnoxious intros again...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Skip the first 14 minutes or so to get to the actual interview.


----------



## kchucky (Jan 30, 2017)

just shame i cannot download sound because i am a deaf


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Yup interview starts at 14:30


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Just finished it. Sounds like he had some really good ideas for his match and program with Brock, what we got instead was absolutely pathetic. I would have been absolutely fucking livid if I was him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Buster Baxter said:


> Just finished it. Sounds like he had some really good ideas for his match and program with Brock, what we got instead was absolutely pathetic. I would have been absolutely fucking livid if I was him.


I always said during the build to Lesnar/Ambrose that they should have had him pass out. (Like Austin did against Bret)

I never expected Ambrose to beat Lesnar, I expected him to get some offence in but ultimately get his ass kicked and keep getting up and smiling as if he's enjoying all the pain. Ultimately passing out in a choke hold or failing to give up when his arm is in the kimura and the ref stopping it.

Instead, we got fuck all. A shame.

Great listen though.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Buster Baxter said:


> Just finished it. Sounds like he had some really good ideas for his match and program with Brock, what we got instead was absolutely pathetic. I would have been absolutely fucking livid if I was him.


That just made me sad. He was trying so hard to make that his big epic Wrestlemania moment and nobody cared. Every one was fine with Brock just showing up and getting standard win. 


Considering Moxley/Ambrose only got the match with Brock in the first place. Since he did some non scripted stuff that caused feud to be hot. It really makes me wonder how big he's gonna be in AEW. The guy has some great ideas that fans are gonna love. My only fear is he does too much in some of these matches and ends up getting himself hurt.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I knew I had a reason to be mad about that Brock match, I knew I was justified. Mox got fucked over majorly there. That match could have been soooo good, I wasn't even expecting Mox to win, just to good look in defeat and get some awesome shit in, and we didn't even get that. My boy's first solo Mania match and it was a huge disappointment 

Everyone around me at Mania was disappointed too, none of us wanted Brock's usual bullshit, we were expecting more.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty telling that he said he would 'resent the hell out of Reigns' if he wasn't friends with him due to his booking. Imagine what the people in the company think who aren't friends with him. Holy hell. :lol

Also, the shovels Mox has been (rightfully) throwing at Brock this week.

:trips8

:damn


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

You can feel the anger and disappointment in Moxley's voice when he talks about the Brock match at Wrestlemania. Rightfully so, too. I guess he's "bitter" here too, amirite?

Not that it needs to be said any further but fuck Brock. Yes, we know you're there to cash in a check and your spot is secured but you could have at least cared enough to give a shit and put out a solid performance, if not great. To simply fuck that match over and in essence make Moxley look like shit in the match (although granted it wasn't like he was any better putting in the effort but he said as such on the interview anyway).

Ugh, it had potential to steal the show at Mania and instead, to me, became one of the worst Mania matches in recent memory.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

If this was an earlier season of Game of Thrones, Triple H would've littlefingered his way to the top already. 

I'm surprised at how Jon Moxley cared about everything. I always felt like he was a laid back company guy that was just doing what he was told. He never showed any of his frustrations on screen. He is a real professional. And actually, I'm glad to see some people here admitting that they were bashing him for no reason.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

What makes it more frustrating is that Brock CAN have good matches. CM Punk, AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan, Finn Balor, heck even his second Mania match with Goldberg was one of the better sub-five minute matches that I've seen, etc.

But it seems clear that WWE just wasn't invested in that match at the end of the day.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> Buster Baxter said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished it. Sounds like he had some really good ideas for his match and program with Brock, what we got instead was absolutely pathetic. I would have been absolutely fucking livid if I was him.
> ...


 he isnt stupid either, I think he wont do anything stupid <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> he isnt suicidal <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> 
And when you look at his matches actually ( even in czw ) they arent even that mindlessly extreme ( and even then he said he wont do that again, so yikes lol).
Also its funny how far he was ready to go in that match just because he respects brock :lol I doubt he would have this mentality today :lol


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

All I want now is for Steve Austin to get Mox's cell-phone number. Steve, please call him immediately, we need to hear you guys talk :lol hopefully Wade could help to connect these two.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Will be interested if Heyman fires back - he probably can't help himself, but should probably just let this one go unanswered. Heyman is the ultimate passionless sell out. Went from running a renegade promotion to being a total lackey for Stephanie and Vince and nothing more than a mouthpiece for a part time wrestler and Vince's chosen one.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

RBrooks said:


> All I want now is for Steve Austin to get Mox's cell-phone number. Steve, please call him immediately, we need to hear you guys talk :lol hopefully Wade could help to connect these two.


Austin already has Mox's phone number. Mox did another interview earlier this week where he said that Austin called him recently and they shot the shit for a bit. Didn't say what they said to each other, but I wouldn't be surprised if an Austin/Mox podcast happens soon.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Austin already has Mox's phone number. Mox did another interview earlier this week where he said that Austin called him recently and they shot the shit for a bit. Didn't say what they said to each other, but I wouldn't be surprised if an Austin/Mox podcast happens soon.


Oh, good to know. I'd love to listen to these 2 talk about anything.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley explains the issue with his WrestleMania feud with Brock Lesnar: He was the only one who gave a $#!+


> “By the time we got to WrestleMania, the angle wasn’t hot anymore. I got that match because we did a three-way thing for the #1 contender with me, Roman and Brock that actually turned out awesome. And there was a promo for it, and I kinda took it upon myself to be like, ‘I’m gonna get up in Brock’s face. What’s the worst that could happen?’ So I got all up in Brock’s face and I’m trying to portray to him that like, ‘Yeah, you might be the suplex machine guy, but I might stab you. I might stick a pencil in your eye. I bring a different dynamic as an opponent. You’re obviously physically a much different thing than me, but I might stab you’ kind of vibe. So I’m up in his face, whatever, and there’s electricity. The people are like ‘Whoo, this is interesting.’ I’m doing that all on my own. This isn’t scripted, right? But it got over, and there was electricity between us.
> 
> So now people want to see me and Brock, ’cause I was supposed to work with [Chris] Jericho and Bray [Wyatt] was supposed to work with Brock. They’d already started the angle. And then me and Brock did the thing. We did a three-way, we did some cool stuff, there was like a vibe between us. So now we’re gonna go with me and Brock. So I was like, I earned this match on my own merits. Me doing my thing, my way made it to where like people wanted to see this match. So now I’ve earned the match. So now I’m like, ‘Yeah!’ This is like, my dream opponent, dream scenario, Street Fight. I’m like, you can imagine how much effort and time and thought I put into this, right? This is my life. Like I’m saying, the match happened because of the vibe I put out. So now that they book it, they’re writing it. Now it becomes goofball city again. They’ve got me doing a thing with Terry Funk where — as great as it was to do something with Terry Funk, I’m chainsawing a table for some reason. Mick Foley’s giving me his barbed wire bat that I’m never gonna get to use. I’m like, ‘Why can’t we use it?’ They’re like, ‘Oh, blood.’ [sighs] I was also thinking in my head that they’re afraid to yell at Brock. So I’m like, ‘maybe we get a little hardway juice,’ you know what I mean? I’m thinking, ‘This is gonna be cool.’
> 
> ...


https://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2019/6/3/18650428/jon-moxley-vents-wrestlemania-32-brock-lesnar


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hearing him talk about the Lesnar match depresses me. 

That was such a half assed and "by the numbers" match that I knew something must have gone wrong, so to hear Jon just lay it all out is just sad.

His ideas for the match sound amazing and its a shame nobody wanted to go in the direction he wanted (and yes, I believe every word of what Moxley said because it just fits in with everything).


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Mox wanted to go overboard. An F5 into thumbtacks means Lesnar is taking them as well - he's not going to do that. Heyman probably told Brock to sandbag the whole feud - Heyman only has a WWE job as long as Lesnar is there and a top guy afterall and diminish Ambrose diminishes the shine of all of the Shield members, even if they were broken up at the time. 

Heyman has publicly shit on Ambrose in interviews about the match and feud - Ambrose was the only one even giving a shit it seems.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

hell his was even willing to die there, damn that was so sad, I really feel bad.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Moxley is one of my least favorite wrestlers of the last few years, but damn if these interviews aren't amazing. I really admire how open he is about everything. He's not afraid to step on anyone's toes or hurt any feelings, and I legitimately get the feeling he's telling the truth instead of embellishing stories, I hope there's more interviews to come soon.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hearing him detail all of the shit that he had in mind and everything he went through going into the Brock match is just sad to read.

Dean could have come out of that match like Mankind did coming out of HIAC in 1998. He could have been a legend off that performance alone had he gotten to do what he wanted. Sigh.



RBrooks said:


> If this was an earlier season of Game of Thrones, Triple H would've littlefingered his way to the top already.
> 
> I'm surprised at how Jon Moxley cared about everything. I always felt like he was a laid back company guy that was just doing what he was told. He never showed any of his frustrations on screen. He is a real professional. And actually, I'm glad to see some people here admitting that they were bashing him for no reason.


I mean you know I love the guy, but he's proven to be more ambitious than I ever thought he was. I mean in age where wrestlers from any company are always putting out sarcastic and passive aggressive message on their social media, Mox never did any of that.

He came in, never complained publicly, did his job, and got paid handsomely for doing so.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Nowhere near as good as the Jericho podcast but still a pretty good interview. He says he doesn't want to talk about WWE anymore but I hope he makes an exception for Stone Cold if he goes back on there. The thing that made me hopeful as a critic of him in the ring is all the suggestions he brought up for the Brock match that never came to fruition. He already mentioned it in passing on the Stone Cold podcast back in 2016 but I didn't realise he had so many cool ideas and how hard he pushed for them. Worse comes to worst Ambrose can compensate for his lack of athleticism by being more of a street fighter like old man Jericho currently he is. Hopefully he can bring back some of the moves he used to do prior to signing with WWE too. I only saw highlights of him on the indies but it's clear he cut his moveset when coming to WWE.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Since he's doing some NJPW stuff as well, seeing him in matches against Suzuki or Ishii could be awesome.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been seeing people on social media complaining about Mox talking about WWE in these podcasts, they say he's "bitching too much" and needs to stop. He's done literally two podcasts and an interview, lol. And nobody is forcing them to listen to it or read recaps of it. And he wasn't even bitching, he was just saying what was on his mind


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

It's amazing how WWE wrestlers can maintain any sanity and check their temper in this working environment. I'm gonna admit it, I'm honestly surprised nobody has attempted to stab Vince in anger yet in all these years.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Mox wanted to go overboard. An F5 into thumbtacks means Lesnar is taking them as well - he's not going to do that. Heyman probably told Brock to sandbag the whole feud - Heyman only has a WWE job as long as Lesnar is there and a top guy afterall and diminish Ambrose diminishes the shine of all of the Shield members, even if they were broken up at the time.
> 
> Heyman has publicly shit on Ambrose in interviews about the match and feud - Ambrose was the only one even giving a shit it seems.


the thing is nowadays most hardcore thing they use is fake and can be faked.....so its not like either of them was going to do anything overboard. same for the barbed wire, most are made not to be dangerous, specifically nowadays. 
dude isn't crazy, he said himself he isn't doing it in the old czw way anymore because it is stupid and not healthy back in 2013/4. 
so lesnar not doing it was just because like you said he doesn't care.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Mox Girl said:


> I've been seeing people on social media complaining about Mox talking about WWE in these podcasts, they say he's "bitching too much" and needs to stop. He's done literally two podcasts and an interview, lol. And nobody is forcing them to listen to it or read recaps of it. And he wasn't even bitching, he was just saying what was on his mind


he said multiple times he thanks them for everything, what is he supposed to do? suck them forever? it's not like he wa doing it for free either, he was working wwe's nonsensical schedule and gave them everything he had; there is no gratitude, he did his job. 
also he himself said he is tired of talking about wwe. I think the last time he will talk about that is in the stone cold podcast, and even then they might talk more about aew since a lot of stone cold's favorite are there.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

moxleys a bitch.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> I've been seeing people on social media complaining about Mox talking about WWE in these podcasts, they say he's "bitching too much" and needs to stop. He's done literally two podcasts and an interview, lol. And nobody is forcing them to listen to it or read recaps of it. And he wasn't even bitching, he was just saying what was on his mind


Yeah, and besides he said it was literally the last time he ever felt like discussing WWE, he even told to only ask him about AEW from now on. He left WWE in the past. 



TD Stinger said:


> Dean could have come out of that match like Mankind did coming out of HIAC in 1998. He could have been a legend off that performance alone had he gotten to do what he wanted. Sigh.


Or like Stone Cold vs Bret Hart, at the time I hoped Dean Ambrose vs Brock Lesnar would be something like this. Seems ridiculous the company didn't care about the build to the Brock match, because Ambrose was on fire in 2016 and he actually did 2 feuds at the same time. It's good that he at least had a chance to hold the WWE Championship later that year. 



> I mean you know I love the guy, but he's proven to be more ambitious than I ever thought he was. I mean in age where wrestlers from any company are always putting out sarcastic and passive aggressive message on their social media, Mox never did any of that.
> 
> He came in, never complained publicly, did his job, and got paid handsomely for doing so.


Well that's partly because he doesn't understand social media :lol Who knows what he would post on Twitter if the system drags him in. But yeah, he never said one bad word in interviews.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I was glad he brought up the Brock match. That's when I knew things were over for Ambrose. They totally could've used Barbie in that match too. How many times has Brock cracked dudes open? They had it out for Ambrose in that match and it was plain as day.

I wish this Keller guy would've asked more questions about his upcoming New Japan run as it's probably the last interview Mox will give before his match with Juice.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I think the Jericho and Keller interviews will be a "paradigm shift" as we close on this decade and usher in a new one to where we are going to see a lot of this kind of anger, resentment, and frustration with soon to be ex-WWE talent.

You feel something boiling. Punk really turned the stove on. Moxley and potentially are going to keep the pot boiling.


----------

